# Asprin



## Johan (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,
Can anyone advise me about taking Asprin? On our first IVF we had a BFN and I've heard Asprin can help with implantation. I'm not sure if it is okay just to take it or whether you should have a test before doing so. (Won't have time for any more tests now anyway.) Also, should I be taking Baby Asprin rather than  the normal dose and should it only be post-ET, presuming all goes well?
Thanks,
Johan.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

baby aspirin is prescribed for some people with NK cells, but other drs (like Raj Rai and the St Mary's Clinic) say it can cause miscarriages, so discuss it with your clinic first, I took it when treatment began.
Good luck


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

A lot of clinics use aspirin, like the ARGC, along with things like clexane. They are used to thin the blood and therefore improve implantation and post implantation blood flow to the placenta

I took aspirin and clexane from pre-ET through to week 36 of my pregnancy. I was at the ARGC, where they tend to try everyhting to improve your chances, even if on by a minute amount for each thing they do, on the basis that it all adds up to much greater improvement in chances. At 40, and as a poor responder, and on my 5th attempt (1st at the ARGC) they threw pretty much everything at me - but it worked!!! I have a beautiful 2 week old baby and I still can't believe it


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Alley, that's great and completlely wonderful news and VERY heartening. Many many congratulations. 

when you say ARGC threw "everything" at you, (and completely right to do so) what were you on in total? 

I am on gonal f, cetrotide and pregnyl (for controlling ovulation) progynova (for lining), various antibiotics etc for EC. then it will will be Clexane, prednisolone, cyclogest, 

I take ona  daily basis: folic acid, fish oils (omega 3), vit E and a multivitamin. 

does anything else occur? ;-) 

thansk Anna


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a word of warning.  If you do not have a diagnosed thrombophilia (clotting disorder) then aspirin may be contraindicated.  You must have medical advice before taking it as many doctors believe that it can be detrimental to implantation in some cases.  For example, for women diagnosed with Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome, it is recommended that aspirin is only started on a bfp.

You also need medical advice on when to stop it when you become pg.

There is also research which indicates that if you are on clexane, then aspirin is not needed as the clexane is enough anticoagulation.  Aspirin does not actually thin the blood, it affects the blood platelets and can make the blood less likely to clot.

My only live birth was from the only cycle I did not use aspirin for - but I was also on clexane for 2 clotting factors (FVL and MTHFR).

It may be that taking aspirin is indicated especially as there is some evidence that it may have an immune modulating effect in the case of issues like high thyroid antibodies etc.  Again, medical advice required!

Many women have good experiences with aspirin but I would just advise some caution and research when to take it in your cycle as this can be critical.

If you do a search on the tab at the top of this page you will find many, many similar discussions ref. aspirin which may help you.

You must take the 75mg aspirin and NOT any higher dose which can be extremely dangerous esp. during pg.

Finally, what other tests have you had to find out why you have had a bfn?  It may well be your age (sorry) coupled with bad luck, but there are many other reasons for failure and I would advise that you perhaps have a few basic test done on you and your DH.

Best of luck,

Daisy
x


----------



## Johan (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi there,
Thanks to all for your replies and the helpful advice. I decided against taking it in the end.  Good luck to all. 
Johan.


----------

